# Finally got to see my boyfriend



## xtiffanyx (Sep 6, 2008)

I last saw him in June when he left for basic training...we got to spend two days w/ him . I guess a little over two months isn't all that long, but in the 5 years we've been together we've never really been away from each other. I'm sad it was over so fast, but he'll come home around Thanksgiving. Of course I'll be here on MUT constantly to keep me busy




.






BTW, I ended up wearing fuschia shoes w/ my dress. Silver was my first choice, but I hated all the silver shoes I found. I had a black pair packed to wear with it, but the bf bought me these Thursday and I decided to wear them. I think this is the only picture I have that you can see my shoes in. My hair was curled and then straightened within 10 minutes of being outside because I forgot a few of my hair products, but the back where I had curls pinned up stayed put all day so it was quite the mess



.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 6, 2008)

You two look great together.





My husband was Army for about 6 years, and he also did the pose without a smile when in uniform LOL!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww that's so nice!

Is Thanksgiving before or after Christmas?

You look great btw!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you both



. He's never smiled in any of his pictures, he says he looks stupid if he does but I have tried to get him too



. Thanksgiving is about a month before Christmas.


----------



## Karren (Sep 6, 2008)

Cute couple and love your dress!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2008)

lol My husband won't smile either and he's not even in the army. Oh well, I hope you boyfriend is safe in the meantime and don't worry, we'll keep you occupied lol


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanksgiving is about a month before Christmas. Oh, okay, I'm sure the time will fly!


----------



## nanzmck (Sep 6, 2008)

that's awesome! you guys look great together


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 6, 2008)

So glad you got to spend time with him! You look really pretty!


----------



## ticki (Sep 6, 2008)

you totally rocked that dress. looking good!


----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2008)

Excellent! A real true man in uniform! Thank him for his service to his country!


----------



## g10 (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm glad you got to spend some time with him. You two look great together.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 6, 2008)

the shoes go perfectly with the dress!! you both look great together


----------



## bCreative (Sep 6, 2008)

You guys look cute together and I like your dress.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 6, 2008)

You guys look great - I love your choice of outfit.

You must be very proud that your boyfriend is serving his country!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

you look cute together. It's good that you got to spend time together. I'm sure the time will fly by and he'll be back before you know it.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 7, 2008)

What a cute couple



You guys looks great together.. thanksgiving will be here before you know it!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 7, 2008)

You make a great looking couple.

When I guy mode I never smile either I just look stupid, in girl mode that's another thing.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't even know he was gone! You look hot, I love the shoes!

How come it was only 2 days? When my best friend was out of basic, I think she had a couple weeks.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 7, 2008)

you guys make a great couple and your shoes are very cute for what I could see


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you all




.

Mari, I have no idea why they only had two days...I knew others before who had several days too



...oh well I guess.


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 8, 2008)

You's make a gorgeous couple, love your dress


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome. You guys look great!


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

Aw, you make such a cute couple and you look amazing in that dress.


----------



## FemmeBoy (Sep 29, 2008)

You look like a million damn dollars!! Love the shoes &amp; the dress


----------



## ricababyy (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww. I'm glad you guys got to spend time together



Im sure he was super happy to see you all dolled up! You look gorgeous.


----------

